# creating a 36x15 patio out of a random mixture of ceramic tiles



## boogievhc (Mar 14, 2011)

I have thousands (9 pallets) of different colors, shapes and sizes of ceramic tiles. I also need to construct some type of patio or deck (36x15) against the back of my home. So, i was thinking that i could recycle the tile and use them to build my deck instead of purchasing a ton of lumber. Is this even possible? Or would it just end up looking like a mess of (broken or whole) tiles someone laid out and grouted. I am at a total loss for design ideas to create a nice looking patio using the tiles so i wanted to post here to see if anyone could help. :confused1:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A person of advanced artistic abilities---with lots of time could make that look good---

The average person?---it will be embarrassing--Only you know the answer to that.--Mike---


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

One concern......... would be if it is slippery when wet.........


----------



## boogievhc (Mar 14, 2011)

well, considering i have nothing but time on my hands and would consider myself very artistic, if i had some kind of design idea or starting point i could make this a nice project. I guess im just stuck on how to begin. And yes, this would be a slippery surface as the tiles are glazed and shiney, which brings me to me researching whether or not i can alter the surface so it wouldn't be slippery when wet?????


----------



## boogievhc (Mar 14, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> One concern......... would be if it is slippery when wet.........


well, considering i have nothing but time on my hands and would consider myself very artistic, if i had some kind of design idea or starting point i could make this a nice project. I guess im just stuck on how to begin. And yes, this would be a slippery surface as the tiles are glazed and shiney, which brings me to me researching whether or not i can alter the surface so it wouldn't be slippery when wet?????


----------



## bucklahoo (Mar 13, 2011)

could possibly put some grit down with a clear glue or sealant on them after they are laid.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

If you are selling soon, I wouldn't do it; new buyers likely won't have your artistic flair and appreciation of the tiles IMO.


----------



## boogievhc (Mar 14, 2011)

bob22 said:


> If you are selling soon, I wouldn't do it; new buyers likely won't have your artistic flair and appreciation of the tiles IMO.


hummmm, nice point. I am selling the home which is why i dont want to invest any more than i have to. We are at the point now that we have topped out our profits and any more improvements now will not increase my return. What i am looking for now is the WOW factor that will intice a buyer to purchase my home over the new home for the same price.


----------



## boogievhc (Mar 14, 2011)

bucklahoo said:


> could possibly put some grit down with a clear glue or sealant on them after they are laid.


will the glue or sealant wear off after time or will it be permanent?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

boogievhc said:


> hummmm, nice point. I am selling the home which is why i dont want to invest any more than i have to. We are at the point now that we have topped out our profits and any more improvements now will not increase my return. What i am looking for now is the WOW factor that will intice a buyer to purchase my home over the new home for the same price.


Before you start, I would talk with some real estate agents who work in your target market. They can advise you whether or not your project will generate the WOW factor you desire.

In some locations tile patio is a BAD idea due to weather.

If you are really looking for WOW factor I think you need a cohesive design idea - I've seen some nice mosaic style 'carpets' this may be a good way to go since it would be geometric with repeating patterns.

If I were you I would save the effort and craigslist the tiles, but that's just my opinion, cause I'm jealous of such a fun and creative project.

BTW - use the 'search' function on this site for outdoor tile. There are at least 1 very good thread covering the issues.


----------



## boogievhc (Mar 14, 2011)

Leah Frances said:


> Before you start, I would talk with some real estate agents who work in your target market. They can advise you whether or not your project will generate the WOW factor you desire.
> 
> In some locations tile patio is a BAD idea due to weather.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, and i think your right. As this would be a project i would love to tackle i am beginning to think it wouldnt be such a good idea since i am selling and some potential buyers might not like it. I might just sell the tiles as you mentioned and use the money to purchase the wood. Win Win situation.


----------

